# Bringing my boy home



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

So, I'm going on monday to pick up my hedgehog. It's in town, so it won't be a long drive, maybe 20 minutes? (I don't actually know the exact location yet)

I know we all talk about these hard sided cat carriers - but the pictures of ones I've seen on here, I never see anything like that in the store. The ones that are kind of duffle bag shaped and have mesh windows... where do you guys find those? Can anyone link me to some specific ones, or at least give me a better clue of what search terms to use?

My parents have a small-ish pet taxi that they use when taking their cats to the vet, so I guess that's what I'm borrowing to pick him up. Is that okay? It's not the most accessible container, but the lid comes off fairly easily.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use the hard sided plastic carriers.
Petsmart has both kinds,here's a link;

http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.js ... iers&fbx=0


----------

